# Christmas Jokes & Funny Images Thread



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

*A Christmas Gift
*
*A guy bought his wife a beautiful diamond ring for Christmas.

After hearing about this extravagant gift, a friend of his said, "I thought she wanted one of those sporty four-wheel-drive vehicles."

"She did," he replied. "But where was I going to find a fake Jeep?"*
*
*


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Well, what about this:

http://www.ridelust.com/2008-beijing-auto-show-jeep-wrangler-rip-off-seeking-the-clone-stamp-of-approval/


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Doh!


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

JoergS said:


> Well, what about this:
> 
> http://www.ridelust....mp-of-approval/


I think you have to admire such audacity!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Holiday reality in comedy

Even more funny. 
Jim Gaffigan on Holidays


----------

